# Gurkha Gurkha Gold Collector’s Edition Robusto #4 Cigar Review - good, but problems



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Upon lighting, this cigar has a dominant cocoa flavor with some woody notes. Some coffee flavors come in and out with a slight spice. The flavors...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Gurkha Gold Collector's Edition Robusto #4 Cigar Review - good, but problems


----------

